# New Guy



## Kage-Ronin (Jan 30, 2007)

Howdy,

Just checking in. Glad to be here, looking forward to some good conversation.



~ Rob Acox


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ... and welcome to MT! ... happy posting


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 30, 2007)

welcome to mt.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome

What can I say, you have Samurai Jack as an Avatar... I like you already.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Kage-Ronin (Jan 30, 2007)

WOW!
What a warm welcome, thanks ya'll.

Samurai Jack is a pretty cool cartoon. My daughter and I used to love watching it together when she was littler. 
*sigh*She turned 10 a couple of days ago.*sigh*


~Rob Acox


----------



## exile (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi Rob, welcome to MTit's good to have you with us! My son will turn ten in April, and so I fully understand what is behind that sigh...  

Have always loved that epitaph you use in your signaturealmost used it for mine. My favorite version of it is

_Go tell the Spartans, friend, that on this hill,
We lie, obedient to their precepts still._

Still brings a tear to my eye, two and a half millenia later...


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Tames D (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 31, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Drac (Jan 31, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome glad to see you here


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## kosho (Feb 2, 2007)

welcome,
              never move backwards to move forwards
kosho


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

